# 430EX II Price Drops



## Hillsilly (Jun 15, 2012)

I've been noticing the recent price drops on the 430EX II. Do you think this is a sign that the 440EX-RT is imminent?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hillsilly said:


> I've been noticing the recent price drops on the 430EX II. Do you think this is a sign that the 440EX-RT is imminent?



What I'm seeing in Germany, the price didn't change, but even jumped a little due to a current rebate program. But I'm sure Canon will update the 430ex2 sooner or later, maybe photokina - the only question is if they'll introduce radio receivers for optical legacy flashes, too (430ex2, 580ex2).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 15, 2012)

What price drops? There's a rebate on the flash right now, but other than that I have not seen any price changes. 

I do think an -RT version is coming, but Canon will likely want to sell as many of the 600EX-RT units as they can before releasing a cheaper one...


----------

